# What's Your Favorite Kind of Genre?



## pupsicle-c (May 28, 2019)

I'm mostly curious about movies, television shows, and short films. What kind of genre is most likely to catch your eye? Mystery? Horror? Romance? Action/Thriller(s)? Fantasy/Sci-Fi?

I personally am a huge sucker for Romance and Mystery, with a side of Action/Thriller and maybe a dash of Horror!


----------



## pupsicle-c (May 29, 2019)

Bump!


----------



## CrookedCroc (May 29, 2019)

Oh man, I like a lot of stuff but if I had to pick my top 3 genres they would be:
-Drama
-Fantasy  
-Action


----------



## Brooks Dotson (Jun 1, 2019)

Me personally? Only one: Sci-fi horror


----------



## Anthrasmagoria (Jun 1, 2019)

Gangster films.
Sci-fi.
Anything from the 70s.


----------



## Tendo64 (Jun 1, 2019)

First off, I'm totally niche and I have a massive preference of animation over live action. But, contrary to what many people say, it's more of a medium than a genre, so let's properly answer the question.

I like a lot of genres, really. Mystery, sci-fi, drama, comedy, slice-of-life, fantasy... but in terms of preference, I do prefer dark and dramatic stuff over light-hearted comedy. I like having my heart ripped in half.


----------



## insertgenericnamehere1 (Jun 1, 2019)

Comedy
Sci-Fi
Action
Fantasy
Cartoons


----------



## sparks13 (Jun 17, 2019)

Fantasy
Sci-Fi
Animation
Comedy
Action


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Jun 17, 2019)

Yiff...


----------



## Narri (Jun 17, 2019)

HistoricalyIncorrect said:


> Yiff...


10 points for honesty


----------



## Narri (Jun 17, 2019)

It's a tossup between fantasy and detective/film noir films uwu


----------



## Cendrag Roseheart (Jun 17, 2019)

Horror x3


----------



## Narri (Jun 17, 2019)

Cendrag Roseheart said:


> Horror x3


*The killer approaches*


----------



## Infrarednexus (Jun 17, 2019)

Sci-fi and horror


----------



## Simo (Jun 17, 2019)

Indie/foreign/older films, odd B-movies: various 'genres' within those genres, but generally, things that have some emotion, and make me think a bit. Or, possibly laugh.


----------



## CinnamonSkunk (Jun 18, 2019)

Simo said:


> Indie/foreign/older films, odd B-movies: various 'genres' within those genres, but generally, things that have some emotion, and make me think a bit. Or, possibly laugh.


Out of curiosity, have you seen The Lobster? It was on Netflix for a while, might still be. Really excellent dark comedy indie film with a REALLY unusual premise. It's played 100% serious but is like, totally absurd to think about lol.


----------



## Xitheon (Jun 18, 2019)

Neil Gaiman. He is a genre in himself. I'm utterly obsessed with the recent Good Omens TV serial and I enjoyed the TV adaptation of Neverwhere.

Silly science fiction fantasy like Doctor Who and Sherlock (which was essentially Doctor Who without the aliens.)

And sentimental cartoons about talking animals and mythological beasts, of course. I love BOLT, Ratatouille, Rio, Rio 2, and the How To Train Your Dragon trilogy.


----------



## Simo (Jun 18, 2019)

CinnamonSkunk said:


> Out of curiosity, have you seen The Lobster? It was on Netflix for a while, might still be. Really excellent dark comedy indie film with a REALLY unusual premise. It's played 100% serious but is like, totally absurd to think about lol.



Have not seen this yet but I'll check it out. My computer went kaput last week so no films since then...but I do have The Criterion Channel and also just got Netflix for streaming. Aside from that it's DVDs from the library and thrift store VHS finds


----------



## BeauJayWolffo47 (Jun 24, 2019)

Well Not a big fan of movies but when it comes to movies that strike my interest- Action Adventure, Comedy, And Animation come to mind.. And for Tv Shows I love a good Comedy or maybe a bit of Sci fi here and there


----------



## Keefur (Jun 29, 2019)

Action/Thriller and Fantasy/Sci-Fi

some of my favorite old movies are the old sci-fi ones like the original versions of War of the Worlds and The Time Machine.


----------



## smolartist000 (Jul 1, 2019)

I like fantasy and realistic fiction. Anime and disney is pretty cool too.


----------



## Sam Wamm (Jul 4, 2019)

i don't really have a genre.


----------



## WXYZ (Jul 5, 2019)

Been leaning towards comedy these days. It's the only genre keeping me going.


----------



## Deathless (Jul 6, 2019)

I love comedy horror films like Shawn of the Dead and American Werewolf in London


----------



## blue sky love (Jul 17, 2019)

90s and edgy lol


----------



## cyborgdeer (Jul 22, 2019)

Animation and horror.


----------



## taromomo (Aug 5, 2019)

I love abstract indie movies, aka anything that the company A24 puts out.. 
Also love old vintage-y horror movies like the Creature from the Black Lagoon and Invasion of the Body Snatchers, lol. 
And I just love over-the-top yet obviously lovingly-made movies too like the 1977 Japanese horror House !


----------



## merks4 (Aug 7, 2019)

Fantasy
Animation
Sci-Fi


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Aug 7, 2019)

#1 Cyberpunk (Blade Runner)
#2 Space opera (Star Trek)
#3 Space horror (Alien)


----------



## Kinare (Aug 7, 2019)

Spoops.
Real spoops, psychological kinda stuff, not that jumpscare BS. All that does is make me yawn or sometimes laugh. 9/10 I can see it coming, and the 1/10 time it might get me it's not satisfying at all.


----------



## Cyanomega (Sep 16, 2019)

B-movie's in general. I was kind of raised watching MST3K and late night movies when those were a thing.

I love the shlock and the cheesy. It's just so much fun.

We use to have this public access t.v. Show that played at midnight here on the island called industrial television that played non stop schlock from the 50's through the 90's. Pure trash, everything from bad pornos to PSA'S..

It was pure nonsensical genius.

My pops, at the time 46 years old, soul stay up and watch it with us. Crazy times.


----------



## Koriekraiz13 (Jun 10, 2020)

Horror some of the time, sci-fi most the time, comedy all the time


----------



## Lenago (Jun 10, 2020)

Comedy and mistery


----------



## BrightEyedDeviants (Jun 15, 2020)

Pedantic and abstruse. I like almost all the movies that have to be watched like this:





But seriously, I might like any genre as long as what I watched it sticks with me for a while after watching it and makes me think.


----------



## treysi (Jun 25, 2020)

romance and science fiction!!


----------



## MrSpookyBoots (Jun 28, 2020)

Horror and Science Fiction win my heart over any other genre. I'm game to watch anything as long as it isn't a musical, though.


----------



## Kit H. Ruppell (Jun 28, 2020)

Science fiction and horror comedy.


----------



## JIBBLY (Jun 29, 2020)

Science fiction especially! I love technology and the world of technology, so shows like Black Mirror is something I enjoy a lot. Mystery can be enjoyable as well if the creators make it work.


----------



## TyraWadman (Jun 29, 2020)

*Psychological horror *- but I'm picky. I don't think I've seen any psychological ones I've actually enjoyed so much. Silent Hill was only cool because you got to see the creatures doin' their musical number. So if the movie has some interesting visuals I might be able to put up with it. Snuff, gore and thriller are lame. 

*Comedy *- As long as it isn't one of those romantic comedies and doesn't revolve around weed/alcohol humor. _Yawn_. 

*Medieval (Dark) Fantasy  *- Again, picky. People insisted I watch LOTR and when I finally did, I was bored. I haven't seen all of the harry potter movies and I don't care to. I want things to feel real- not just be all sugar and rainbows. Not everyone can get through life without being scarred and not everyone gets to live their happy ending. 

I could technically like things from other genres, but only if the story/cast is interesting enough. I typically hate sci-fi because every world usually revolves around the use of big words and super complex technology, when the whole point of technological advancement would be to make things simpler. >_>; 

But I enjoyed Guardians of the Galaxy and District 9.


----------



## Renyard2001 (Jun 29, 2020)

While I do read everything, my favourite genres are Sci-fi, fantasy and crime (as in police procedurals and psychology thrillers)


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Jun 29, 2020)

Medieval (And with Fantasy)
I love Medieval times, and fantasy with it makes it even better, of course without fantasy or with are nice but I do love me fantasy and magic of course. But professionals have standards and won't accept shit like "A wizard did it" though.

Horror are nice. I understand there are a lot of genres so I guess slashers are a good sub genre of Horror.
But movies like Saw that purposely use gore and what not as it's horror element just bleh, don't get me wrong blood is fine, but I don't need a god damn blood fountain.

Sci-fi surprisingly is a thing I kinda like, but I'm also picky I guess. So I can't exactly go on about it, but some sci-fi stuff are very nice, heck Guardians of Galaxy was good, and no not just coz there's a raccoon in it.


----------



## artichuka (Jun 29, 2020)

sci-fi, fantasy, and action-adventure! Every now and then there's a piece of media that manages to capture all of those at once, as well as my heart while it's at it. But I will check out anything that manages to do justice to at least one of those genres.


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Jul 2, 2020)

Mystery and spy movies for me


----------



## Kuroserama (Jul 5, 2020)

I *love* television and movies, almost all of them. Horror is probably my favorite. Ever since I was a wee one, I've loved getting spooked. _House on Haunted Hill _(Netflix) is one of my favorite series. I also really like _American Horror Story_. But _Friends_ and _The Office_ are my go-to background noise for when I'm working.

My current goal is to watch more old, old movies. I've never seen the original _Little Shop of Horrors_ but I saw about 10 minutes of it and I was shocked how dark it was for back then.

Comedy, sci-fi, kids, musical, action, adventure, mystery, drama, romance, documentaries, historical, B-movies, give it all.


----------



## Glossolalia (Jul 6, 2020)

Now that I think of it I don't really seek out specific genres when it comes to tv and movies. I tend to like things that are focussed more on characters, concepts, or style, and less on plot or action. As long as that's the case, it could be any genre!


----------



## aomagrat (Jul 7, 2020)

Comedy
War 
Western
Classics from the Golden Age


----------



## Mr-Rose-Lizard (Jul 17, 2020)

I like sci-fi, fantasy, some comedy, and game shows.


----------

